
MVC Podcast Ep.21: Npm/leftpad, MS Tay AI Bot, Apps.gov, and More - martystepp
https://soundcloud.com/mvcthepodcast/episode-21-npmleftpad-fiasco-ms-tay-ai-bot-appsgov
======
martystepp
In this episode, Marty and Victoria talk about the situation with the Node.js
npm development community when an important dependency package 'leftpad' was
removed without notice. We also talk about Microsoft's "Tay" Twitter chat bot
that was abused into tweeting offensive messages, and the rebirth of Apps.gov,
a web site of technologies endorsed by the US federal government. We also read
two listener emails, give an update on our lives, and do a thumbs up / thumbs
down segment.

